# Spod rute



## Monstercarp96 (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo 
Ich möchte mir gerne eine Spodrute zulegen weis aber nicht welche ich mir kaufen soll. 
Fox hat 3 Stück drin. 
Die günstigste ist die Warrior 
dann die Horizon das ist die Mittelklasse
Und die teuerste ist die Ranger x 
Was ist jetzt der Unterschied, einfach das Material ?
Und welche Spod ruten sind sonst noch gut ?
Mfg Tim


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spod rute*

ich hab keine spod rute und würd mir auch keine extra kaufen,geh in keller und nimm irgend ne hochsee rute oder so.

ich nehm meine normale karpfen rute mit 3lbs das geht wunder bar


----------



## Notung (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spod rute*

servus,
kauf dir die chub outkast spod.
Die fischen einige bei uns.
Gruß


----------



## Boiliewerfer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spod rute*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich hab keine spod rute und würd mir auch keine extra kaufen,geh in keller und nimm irgend ne hochsee rute oder so.
> 
> ich nehm meine normale karpfen rute mit 3lbs das geht wunder bar


 

so siehts aus...

Nur wenn man wirklich lange und gezielt mit der FU-RA arbeitet sollte man über sowas nachdenken.

Mit lange meine ich so lange, bis der Arm und die Schulter die Reichweite vorgibt 

Ich nutze ne 3 lbs Karpfenrute und überlade die Rute eigentlich nie.


----------



## Carras (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spod rute*

Nun ja,

kommt ganz auf die Futterraketen an die man verwendet.

kleine Raketen, die samt Futterinhalt nicht mehr als 110 bis 120 Gramm wiegen, kann man sicher mit einer 3 lbs oder 3,25 lbs. Ruten werfen.

Hat man größere Futterraketen oder die "Spomb", dann kommt man ganz schnell, einiges über 120 Gramm. Da sind wir schnell bei 180 oder sogar mehr als 200 Gramm.

Und dafür,...ist eine 3 lbs Rute nix mehr.

Da benötigt man mind. 4 lbs. Ruten, eher 5 oder gar 5,5 lbs. um die Raketen auch mal auf 100m Distanz zu bringen.

Man kann auch "Surf Ruten" (Brandungsruten) verwenden. Die packen das auch. Sind im Prinzip auch nix anderes. Allerdings gibt es die meines Wissens nach eher selten in 3,6 Metern Länge. Die sind meist länger: 3,9 m / 4,2 m oder 4,5 m. 
in 3,6 oder max. 3,9 m also durchaus zu verwenden.


Überlegen muss man aber eines.

Muss ich zum "Spoden" ne extra Rute kaufen oder nicht?

Wer dafür die Rute nehmen will die er dann auch direkt wieder zum Angeln nimmt,...kann das mit den 3 oder 3,25 lbs Ruten tun, muss dabei aber sehr aufs Wurfgewicht achten.

Wer nicht ständig hin und her rüsten will (zwischen Montage und Futterrakete) und dabei jedes Mal die Ruten wieder vom Platz einkurbeln will,..braucht ne extra Rute.

Und dann, kann man sich ehrlich gesagt auch gleich ne reine Spod oder ne kurze Brandungsrute kaufen.


----------



## carphunter1678 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spod rute*

Das von meinen Vorrednern sind alles gute Vorschläge aber einen habt ihr vergessen.
Geh mal auf www.angelsport.de und guck dir die RIVERMAN ULTRATIP WELS an, die hat glaube 400 oder 500gr WG und ist um die 3m lang.


----------



## werto (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spod rute*

Ich benutze eine Buffalo Spin rute mit 150/200 Gramm und 3 Metern Länge 
Funktioniert super auf kurz/ Mittel Distanz und kostet 20€


----------



## punkarpfen (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spod rute*

Man kann mit mehreren Rutentypen spodden, aber wenn man regelmäßig, weit oder viel mit einer Futterrakete anfüttern möchte, dann lohnt sich die Anschaffung einer Spodrod. Brandungsruten sind zwar auch geeignet, aber in vernünftiger Qualität auch nicht günstig und ausserdem meist deutlich schwerer.
Mit welchem Modell du am besten klarkommst, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Fahr einfach in ein gutes Angelgeschäft und schau dir ein paar Modelle an. Wichtig ist z.B auch die passende Grifflänge.
Spodruten sind Arbeitsgeräte und keine Statussymbole. Die werden ständig dreckig und nass. Nimm also eher ein robustes Gerät in der Einstiegspreisklsse (bis etwa 100 Euro).


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spod rute*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich hab keine spod rute und würd mir auch keine extra kaufen,geh in keller und nimm irgend ne hochsee rute oder so.
> 
> ich nehm meine normale karpfen rute mit 3lbs das geht wunder bar



wie wirst du bitte 450 gramm (Spomb inkl. Beladung) 80m weit ?


----------



## BamBamCarp (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spod rute*

Ich nutze die Anaconda Spod in der heavy Ausführung.
5-7 lbs beträgt das Wurfgewicht.

Würde keine 3lbs Karpfenrute nehmen, da die einfach viel zu weich in der Spitze sind und die im blank einfach keine Kraft für den Wurf aufbauen kann. 

Ich bereue es nicht mir eine Spod Rute gekauft zu haben. 
Im Wurfvergleich zu meinen Brandungsrute kam ich mit der Spod und mit einem Blei fast genauso weit wie mir der Brandungsrute.


----------



## Hechtfischer0815 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spod rute*

ich kann diese hier empfehlen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/JRC-Sabre-X-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item58a0a0d531

habe sie jetzt seit 6 monaten im gebrauch und würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen ....


----------



## rainerle (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Spod rute*

....wenn Du wirklich spodden willst / musst (und damit mein ich jetzt mal 3l aufwärts pro Ansitz / respektive Tag und Platz) wirst Du um eine Spod-Rod nicht herumkommen. Alles andere wäre Mummpitz. Entweder sind die anderen Ruten zu weich, zu kurz, zu lang und und und. Nur solltest Du Dir auch Gedanken über eine "vernünftige" Rolle machen und ebenso über eine vernünftige Geflochtene(Spod)-Schnur. Bei den Ruten (so meine Erfahrung) kann man soweit nicht allzu viel falsch machen: im Bereich zwischen 70 - 120 Euro ist m.M.n. der Qualitätsunterschied marginal (und oft nicht gerechtfertigt). Bei der Rolle sieht es da schon anders aus. Für eine Marker-Rute reicht oft mal eine "günstige" Rolle mit etwas schwächerem Getriebe und dünnerer Achse. Auf der SpodRute lösen sich solche Rollen jedoch schnell mal in ihre Bestandteile auf. Deshalb solltest Du darüber nachdenken, Dire eine Shimano Aerlex Spod oder eine Daiwa Emblem Spod zuzulegen (oder Du hast eine S5000T / S6000T oder eine SS3000 rumliegen - diese "Dampfwalzen" können das Spodden auch ganz gut ab).


----------

